# New Project - 100 Year Old Omega?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Well, this is my latest 'punt'.

I stumbled across this while browsing e.bay t'other week and after a few e.mails between myself and the seller decided to take the plunge!

She didn't know much about the piece, apart from the fact that her father wore it during WW2 as a B24 pilot.

All of the money went to the Air Force benevolent fund, so I was happy to take a gamble on it and give a few quid at the same time.

Well, it arrived today and I was so eager to check it out, I took a knife to the royal mail collection office so I could dismantle it in the car! 

Its not quite what I expected.

Firstly, the sellers pic showed a 45 degree slanted dial so I assumed it was a 'drivers' dial. Not to be though, the crown and stem are loose (highlighted in the listing), so the movement had just turned in its case. 

Secondly, the watch was wrongly assumed as a 1930's piece (given its military use I suppose). Not a problem, the seller was very honest throughout and a lot of it was guess-work. The styling did look very 30's though.

So, this is where the problems start!

The movement number is a 17 jewel 2.8 million serial number, dating the watch to approximately 1905/1906. Unfortunately I can't find many pictures of anything even remotely like it from that era.

The fixed lugs, enamel dial and red minute markers all look similar to those 1900's watches, but the gold filled cushion case doesn't seem quite right. Mind you, the Dennison case has all the markings of mid-1900's pieces (the 'moon' symbol denoting the 20 micron gold filled case)

Is this likely a re-housed pocket/fob watch movement?

Or have I gone and got myself a nice early Omega wrist watch?

The photo's show its condition, and it isn't a great story.

The dial has two irrepairable (?) hairline cracks but is still one solid piece, and the case has serious wear to the top coat of gold. The case is solid and the movement looks fine, I'm fairly sure it'll run as soon as the crown is back in place!

Anyway, this is my newest toy. Since it wasn't massively expensive I'm more than happy to sink a few quid in to get it back in shape if its 'right'. If not, it'll go back on e.bay listed correctly ("ultra rare Omega wrist watch circa 1905"  ), and I dare-say I'll re-coup my small investment and probably a bit more besides.

Some advice would be nice, and any comments are very welcome!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)




----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Don't know anything about it Kev, but looks like you could have a nice early Omega for wearing if you get it sorted.

Don't look on it as an investment, look on at more as a drain on your resources. A little like a wife


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks rather nice in my opinion........... You have got a centre wheel jewelled watch movement, which the centre wheel pinion always wears away and slows the power transmission, but not in your case!! That movement will clean up and polish up a treat!!

Also the dial hairline cracks can be cleaned up as well, what it is, is that the dial gets a crack in, then all the dirt and dust gets caught in that crack making it look a lot worse than it is, if you get a cotton bud with a drop of washing up liquid on it and go over the cracks, followed by another bud just with water, then a dry one to finish off and it will look a treat!!

I am quite jealous!!!! It is certainly not a "standard" Omega, wear with pride!!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That's great news. This must be one of the very first 'Omega' branded Omega wristwatches then I suppose.

Well I can live with the brassing on the case, although the tempation is there to have it acid stripped and re-plated so it looks like new. The dial is never going to be perfect, but with some looking after at least it won't get any worse!

I think I'll have a nice chat with mr Burrage and see if he'll do me a decent price on a clean and service. I'm certain that everything is in place and intact apart from the crown, so fingers crossed it just needs a good clean and tidy to get it ticking again!

I was a little put out when I realised it wasn't the 1930's drivers dial - I thought I had bought a Â£1000 watch! But its possibly even better picking up something so early. I've certainly never seen anything similar in the flesh, just the tank case 1920's pieces that pop up from time to time.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

To maintain collector value, I'd say have it serviced and the dial and case cleaned. As far as the question of is it in the form it originally came in goes, It would be difficult to dispute, considering its age. If you send it on to Steve to service, his trained eye may give you some insights as to whether the movement is properly fitted to the case.

Later,

William


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Personally I love it and think you have a rare beauty, not that I really know anything! Just looks so fabulous, please post pics after it's been restored, I'd love to see it cleaned up and working!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Super find KKJ, a piece of horological history maybe, but very nice indeed. You can see design ideas that influenced later pieces from other makers. :yes:

Look forward to seeing a finished restore! :man_in_love:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Excellent piece and excellent find Kev. I just love those decorated movements. better looking on the back than on the front really! :man_in_love:

Mike


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice buy, always fancied an early Omega. Whats the dimensions?


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Kev, great find. I found the image below because I think it shows and dates your case [???]to the 1930's

I don't know the specific name of the caliber but it's got the same balance and train as the caliber 19"' which makes me think it originally started life in a 12 1/2 [ish] linge pocket watch.

What do you think? can you see the resembalance of the case?










Sorry for those with a slow connection but its a great image and i thought its best seen in Hi-res.


----------

